# go kart



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Bought kids used old yerf dog two seater. Repowered with predator 212 from harbor freight. This thing looks like it is going to be pretty fun. Tried using the belt that came with it but looks like it was the wrong type, ate it up in a matter of an hour. Is anyone familiar with these karts?

Think it has comet 30 torque converter. Curious if it will hold after we get done with the harbor freight motor... rejet carb, new fly wheel, governor removed, straight pipe air box and 18 lb valve springs


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Matt, I repowered one with the same engine for my kids. They trashed 4-5 belts over a couple of days. I intern modified it to a clutch and chain drive system. There is an actual go cart shop off of airport near hobby. The guy is very helpful and has most all parts in stock.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah! I swung by talked to the old guy Tuesday. Bought the correct belt from him which was way thicker than the one that was on the cart (used for reference WAY cheaper online)Looks like the one that was on there was wrong. This is using that torque converter 30. Really looks like an CVT transmission to me but they call it a torque converter. New belt and some other misc. parts, brake band etc really goes now. Going to rejet the carb and some other things, straight pipe air intake. They are pretty fun, shocks only in front so keeps it bouncy. Not too good on my old back but it's really for them anyway. 

Looked like world of outlaws last night at our house with the other kids who brought their karts down. Good times.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

iamatt said:


> Yeah! I swung by talked to the old guy Tuesday. Bought the correct belt from him which was way thicker than the one that was on the cart (used for reference WAY cheaper online)Looks like the one that was on there was wrong. This is using that torque converter 30. Really looks like an CVT transmission to me but they call it a torque converter. New belt and some other misc. parts, brake band etc really goes now. Going to rejet the carb and some other things, straight pipe air intake. They are pretty fun, shocks only in front so keeps it bouncy. Not too good on my old back but it's really for them anyway.
> 
> Looked like world of outlaws last night at our house with the other kids who brought their karts down. Good times.


Good times for the kiddos indeed.. we had a small kart club in my old neighborhood growing up about 4-5 of us. look up KART WORLD for parts all parts etc. add a 3 stage exhaust header to her... kids love the loud pipe. actually pretty impressive.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Already blew up the 212 predator. Shaved key 8 degrees advanced timing..among other things. Replaced with another 212 stock. 30 mph is fast enough for a 6 year old

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

